# Rogue Valley



## Matelite (Oct 9, 2007)

Any news? I know it is early.


----------



## Barb/x2crr (Oct 18, 2005)

WAY TO GO!!!

A HUGE CONGRATS to Levi's Little Angel, John and Kerri Payne on winning the Qualifying!!! 

A big Thanks to Bill Totton for handling "Spirit".


----------



## dscheat (Feb 22, 2009)

any open callbacks?
\


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Bill has had Spirit all winter, glad to see she's pulling it all together.

Any other news?

Kris


----------



## Barb/x2crr (Oct 18, 2005)

That's all I heard - Thanks Kris, I am really proud of her at 27 months and she made the derby list too last fall.


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

more Q results.

1 totten, spirit

2 karen young, bug

3 mark johnson, gambler

4 dick ellis. trooper

rj fangsrud, 500 for Red (not sure of name)

congrats, Karen


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Things that are red for 500?


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Things That Are Red For 500,call name Alex. Owner John & Cheryl Robinson


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

ACEBLDRS said:


> more Q results.
> 
> 1 totten, spirit
> 
> ...


No jams were given?


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

The judges were very generous, 13 JAMS were given.
LM


----------



## scott spalding (Aug 27, 2005)

15 back to the land blind in the Amature.
3
4
6
7
9
11
12
14
19
21
26
31
32
34
37
________
LovelyWendie99


----------



## rolando_cornelio (Jun 28, 2007)

Any news?....


----------



## LabNut (Dec 3, 2008)

Anyone have derby callbacks?

Thanks!


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

sorry i posted any results at all, didn't realize people would get their panties in a wad because i didn't post up Jams. LOL, WGAF about a Jam in the Q....sorry.


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Congratulations to John and Kerri with Spirt! I have gotten to know them thru training this winter and they are just super nice people. 

Way to go!


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

ACEBLDRS said:


> sorry i posted any results at all, didn't realize people would get their panties in a wad because i didn't post up Jams. LOL, WGAF about a Jam in the Q....sorry.


the only one with their panties in a wad apparently seems to be you. I just asked a simple question whether jams were given. Nothing more, nothing less. Relax, don't be so sensitive.


----------



## LabNut (Dec 3, 2008)

Any derby results?

Thanks!


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Derby results:
first #1 Emmit run by Jim Gonia
second #4 Ben O/H Ed Zulke
third #18 Fire run by Eric Fangsrud
fourth #2 Yancy run by Eric Fangsrud
RJ #9 Lena run by Eric Fangsrud
sorry did not get the JAMS, Josh in case you were wondering....


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

PS...heard Pirate won the Open again!


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Congrats to Cynrhia Tallman and Emmitt for the derby Blue!!


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

moorelabs said:


> Derby results:
> first #1 Emmit run by Jim Gonia
> second #4 Ben O/H Ed Zulke
> third #18 Fire run by Eric Fangsrud
> ...


Don't know all the jams but I just did hear that:

#13 Wasatch's Red Desert Rainy and #19 Master's A Fine Time Lucille both did get jams. 

Arleen


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Congratulations to Dave Cheatham and Eric on Fire's Derby 3rd placement. Way to go. 

Arleen


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

Congrats Dave and Eric!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulation Dave & Eric on Fire's third in Derby. Also Eric on Yancy 's fourth and Lena's RJ in the Derby


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

That Yancy dog has been doing well for Eric. Congratulations!!

Kris


----------



## Wyldfire (Sep 24, 2003)

> PS...heard Pirate won the Open again!


That's two Open wins in a row and I believe placing in his last 5 Opens. Wow!


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats Gary, Jerry & Pirate!


----------



## dscheat (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow, thanks for the good news..the internet is beating the telephone. I am excited about Fire..I am thankful for Eric Fangsrud my Pro. He is such a hardworker with my dogs! Thanks to all for the kind words. This will make my week!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey Dave,

I have a photo of Fire when he first arrived at Camp Kachelmeyer. Drop me a note if you want me to email it to you.

Congratulations on Fire and congrats to Arleen and Gale as well.

We saw Emmitt run at Billy's place on Wednesday and he makes it look effortless. He ran a double beautifully with a retired memory bird that had the big dawgs falling off the hill behind the gun. I know...ignorance is bliss  but he's a nice pup!

Melanie
[email protected]


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Arleen and Gale.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Congratulations to Todd Scheuble who bred his "Splash" to Carbon. Three of the dogs who placed this weekend at Rogue Valley in the Open and the Amateur are from Todd's Carbon x Splash breedings.

Seldom does a breeder get recognition... here goes:

OPEN

2nd Place - FC/AFC WIDGEON's CARBON CHIP (NAFC/FC Carbon Copy of Horn Creek x Widgeon's C.C. Waterback) DOB 1/7/2004. Todd's first Carbon x Splash litter.

4th Place - FLYWAY'S RUBY B. GONIA. DOB 10/31/2004. The second Carbon x Splash litter.

AMATEUR

1st Place - BOBBY McGEE. DOB. 10/31/2004. The second Carbon x Splash litter. (Ruby's litter brother.) 

Congratulations, Todd Scheuble, for breeding your Splash to Carbon. Their kids are doing well.


----------



## tscheuble (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks Helen and Congratulations to all the Spalsh-Carbon kids. Its a special bunch of dogs from two very special parents that have been an honor to watch grom up. It's easy for a breeder to look good when they get great homes and great trainers for their pups. Thanks and congrats on all your hard work.


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

helencalif said:


> Congratulations to Todd Scheuble who bred his "Splash" to Carbon. Three of the dogs who placed this weekend at Rogue Valley in the Open and the Amateur are from Todd's Carbon x Splash breedings.
> 
> Seldom does a breeder get recognition... here goes:
> 
> ...


How cool is that?!?! Very cool!


----------



## Loren Crannell (Apr 12, 2008)

Pirate is on a roll!!! Congrats to Gary, Jerry, and Jane. 

Loren


----------

